# New User - Rancilio Silvia



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

After much humming and harring I've just ordered a Silvia which will luck will be with me before Christmas.

I would welcome any advice that existing owners can give me.

Should I simply follow this to begin with ??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pull your espresso *before* steaming milk. Try to be consistent with variables - weigh your dose and, ideally, weigh your shot after pulling it. Go for a 1:2 ratio - e.g. 18grms of coffee to 36grms espresso. Aim to complete the shot in 25-30 secs from hitting pump switch. If it's too fast, grind finer, if too long grind coarser.

Once you're happy with shots produced, you might want to have a look at temperature surfing - Google it to see how - plenty of clips on Youtube.

To get the best out of your Silvia you need a decent grinder and hopefully, you are using freshly roasted beans. If you aren't the real coffee police will drop you a visit


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

few tips from me:

(note: the machine has a PID controller installed)


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.

I think the key will be getting the grind right on my Ascaso. I've ordered a Bodum double insulated coffee glass set and will pre-heat with hot water before running shot & leave on top while I do the milk (if needed). The Ascaso also has a timer so I should be able to get a consistent 18g and once I see how full the glass is to double volume iI'll almost be on auto pilot (in theory).

Two more Qs - tap water, filtered or non-filtered? Any recommendations for buying good beans online (I tend to buy mine from Lidl when available)


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I think the key will be getting the grind right on my Ascaso. I've ordered a Bodum double insulated coffee glass set and will pre-heat with hot water before running shot & leave on top while I do the milk (if needed). The Ascaso also has a timer so I should be able to get a consistent 18g and once I see how full the glass is to double volume iI'll almost be on auto pilot (in theory).
> 
> Two more Qs - tap water, filtered or non-filtered? Any recommendations for buying good beans online (I tend to buy mine from Lidl when available)


depends on the mineral composition of your tap water but in general you'll be better off with filtered or bottled water with certain values..Volvic is popular, I use a Brita maxtra jug with BWT filters

good beans online imo here, here of course there is a lot of other great ones


----------

